# Erfahrungen mit dem Mr.Big 2015



## NoWay92 (5. September 2015)

Nabend zusammen, 

gibt doch sicherlich welche hier, die das Mr. Big 29er Jahrgang 2015 fahren und mal ein paar Eindrücke oder auch Bilder reinsetzen möchten, um mir meine Kaufentscheidung was zu erleichtern 

Schwanke zwischen dem Pschyo Path als 27,5er oder dem 29er.. und würde gerne mal von euren Erfahrungen bezüglich Fahreigenschaft, Haltbarkeit und allgemeinem Eindruck hören!!

Also ich bin gespannt!!!

Beste Grüße
Stefan


----------



## filiale (19. September 2015)

Stimmt.Ich hab  auch schon nach Erfahrungen gesucht und nix gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antinkatu (24. Oktober 2015)

Wollt mal fragen, ob jemand ein Bild vom Mr. Big in der Rahmengröße S hat. Leider kann Rose keines bereitstellen. 
Gerne auch per PM. Danke


----------



## Christer (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich könnte dir ein Bild vom 2014er Modell in S anbieten. Das ist aber ein anderer Rahmen als beim 2015/2016er Modell.


----------



## antinkatu (1. November 2015)

@Snoopyracer: Danke für dein Angebot. Aber ich suche ein Bild vom aktuellen Modell.


----------



## Christer (5. November 2015)

Ruf doch mal direkt in der Rose Bike Town in Bocholt an. Die sollten das Mr. Big 2015/2016 in S eigentlich dort stehen haben. Es sollte ja kein Problem sein, wenn einer der Verkäufer kurz ein Foto macht und dir per E-Mail schickt.

Falls Du ein Foto von dem Mr. Big 2015/2016 in S bekommen hast, melde dich bitte noch mal hier. Ich hätte auch gerne ein Foto von dem Bike.

Die Firma Rose macht den weitraus größten Umsatz über den Versand/das Internet. Im Internet Versand spielt der Bereich Social Media/Internet Foren und die Kommunikation über diese Medien eine immer größere Rolle. Von einem guten online/Web Shop Suppport hätte ich eigentlich erwartet, dass man auf deine Nachfrage nach einem Foto des Rose Mr. Big 2015/2016 in der Größe S, schon lange ein Foto von dem entsprechenden Bike hier gepostet hätte. Zumal das "Rose Support Forum" ja im Gegensatz zu den anderen Hersteller Foren hier nicht besonders stark ausgelastet ist.

Das die Firma Rose aber auf deine Nachfrage noch nicht mal ein Foto von dem entsprechenden Bike bereitstellen kann, ist ja schon fast peinlich.


----------

